# Frigate3 File Manager - Free Today - This thing is great!



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Giveawayoftheday has Frigate3 File Manager free today. Here are more details: http://www.frigate3.com/index.php It's pretty amazing.

Basic Features
Highly configurable and convenient file management environment. 
Transparent interface. Now you can view the files on ftp or in the archive as easily as you would do it on your local computer. 
Quick view for browsing your photo and music collection or for sorting out the random chaos of your Downloads folder. 
A number of file viewers that can handle DBF, RTF, HTML, DOC, Excel and other formats. 
Additional utilities included (TreeNotes, StartUp Manager, Calculator, SmartPad and Directory Size Manager). 
Handy navigation: 
Quick folders (bookmarks). You can easily access the folder that you use most often; 
Favorites (similar to IEs Favorites); 
The history of moving around the folders, history of file operations (View and Edit); 
Built-in file viewers supporting image viewing (.jpg, .jpeg, .bmp, .gif, .ico, .tif, .tiff, .png, .wmf, .emf, .pcx, .tga), Abdobe Photoshop(.psd), text editing, web contents (HTML) browsing, hex viewing, and much more. 
File potentialities
Well-thought-out multithreaded program engine allows the handling of any number of concurrent file operations (copy, download, move, search, extract, compress, upload, etc.). 
Integrated support of all common types of compressed file archives (Zip, Arj, Rar, Ace, Jar, Ha, Lha and more). 
Folder comparison system (very helpful when you need to compare two files and detect the changes/differences). 
File synchronization system. 
Size manager. Finds the folders that take up too much HD space. 
File reconstruction after the copy process is interrupted. This is a must when a huge file, such as a film, is copied). 
Advanced search system, allowing fast searching on local and network disks; now regular expressions are added. 
Multi-rename tool. 
Total Commander file plug-ins system support. 
Text Editor
Built-in text viewer features configurable syntax color highlighting for common programming languages (C, C++, Java, Pascal,etc.), scripting languages (Perl, PHP, VBScript, Bat,etc.) and document markup languages (HTML, XML). 
Method navigator  quick search for a necessary function or procedure in big/huge/vast files (Pascal, VB, SQL, PHP, Perl and others). 
HTML support system, quick type feature for the most commonly used tags, Internet Explorer view, code completion. 
Export in HTML and RTF with color highlighting. This is extremely convenient when publishing your sources on the web. 
Multimedia
View and edit MP3 tags. 
Detailed information about video files. 
Picture operations. All popular formats are supported. 
Image converter.


----------



## brenyoka (Apr 2, 2007)

Oh, I missed that...I did not know about that website...
Is it possible to transfer the setup file? I mean, since it's free, not only one pesron could use it with a licenece? Sorry if this is a stupid question, I did not know how this thing works!


----------



## stantley (May 22, 2005)

Giveaway of the day offers one pay version of software a day, but the program has to be installed in that 24 period or it won't install. You get the software as is with no tech support. Every once and a while they have something worth checking out, so I check it every day to see what they have.

However if you're looking for a good file manager similar to Frigate3 but free, try xplorer² Lite. It doesn't have quite as many bells and whistles as Frigate3, but it's also easier to work with.


----------



## MPeg3 (Sep 14, 2004)

giveawayoftheday.com is offering Frigate 3 again today if someone still wants it.


----------

